# Moe's WIP log! or What not to do when you have time on your hands!



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

ok. New house and stuff, got room to break out my stuff and start working things GW and other and eventually build a few gameing tables in the basement. bare with me as most the forthwith pics will be done on my handy dandy phone cam, until i dig out my cameras. IMHO the pics arent too shabby for a phone.

So, for me, this is sort of a new beginning as I never really had alot of time to paint and i'm hoping for that, and i'm hoping to be able to eventually have friends over to play at my place. The well known "poker night", cept 40k.

So, without further pandering here we go!

This first part isn't painting per say but its how i got started back into it. I was finishing my paint room, and setting up my paints, putting all my GW pots into the lazy suzan type paint rack that i got years and years ago. when i got into my vallejo and reaper triads, I realized that i didn't have anywhere to put my reaper paints.

Now, i can't speak for everyone, but when i'm painting and an idea comes to me i want to look at all the paints i got, and i didn't really want another lazy susan. i cant see all the paints without stopping and turning it. I want to see all the colors together so they can mix in my eyes and my mind and then onto whatever i'm painting.

So right off i'm thinking "what to do without spending a lot of money?". so naturally i hopped online to see what i could find. To my dismay what i found on ebay at that time was not very good and was Horribly overpriced and/or not functional. I then remembered seeing threads on coolmini a while back and some threads here on heresy so i started searching and reading what i could find. 

I found some things that were nice but seriously expensive. And the only one i could find that would let me see my paints, didn't hold very much. My lovely lady, she gave me the idea to make something, and this is how i made my own paint rack for any type of paint pot you could want. AND not take up too much space. AND hold a lot of paint. AND best of all i did it for around $20.

I am somewhat of a packrat, i freely admit it. I'm not that bad however unless it comes to the hobby. In that I've saved a lot of stuff over the years, much to the dismay of ex-wife #1 and ex-wife#2. 

I bought a hot glue mini-gun during #1 and used it once, then it was put up till now to make this paint stand. Take THAT #1! And i had an old shelf from an entertainment center that i got rid of during #2,she thought i was silly for keeping it. Take THAT #2! :laugh:

I can honestly say that i made this without hardly measureing anything and it came out very usable and very functional...but not pretty. So if i can do it so can anyone else out there.

This is the shelf i saved. this will form the base of the paint stand and what you will be glueing everything to.










the ruler, you see, was used to measure everything, but not by the inches or the mm markings but by the ruler itself. I noticed that the reaper bottles would fit just nicely on a strip the same size and shape, and it was also almost long enough to go from one end of the shelf to the other.

Originally i was going to use cardboard from the messed up moving boxes, but i was afraid of the cardboard warping. Then i realized i had a some foamboard i had laying around for a while and it worked much much nicer.

i flipped the piece of shelf over to the particle board side and marked the size of the ruler from one side to the other:










then i put the foamboard pieces that just happen to be almost the same width of the shelf on the floor and put the shelf on top of it and used the shelf itself as a cutting guild for a nice cut section at a time:










i wanted a the paints to stagger from side to side and up and down like a set of stairs. i also wanted to make sure that every next row was high enough to actually read the label and see what color it was. This ment i needed each stair section to be two foamboard sections thick to be the right height. Just worked out that way. It will look something like this when they are all cut:










I used 7 sections of foamboard that i got at walmart for 1.67 each. I even had some leftovers for maybe a building ruin later:










Next i found a nice flat surface that would be easy to clean the glue up so my lovely lady would stay that way:










Next i wanted to make sure that as i glued the layers down with PVA glue that the foamboard wouldnt warp. (for future refrence, PVA glue dries really fast on some foamboards and warping isn't too much of a problem). So i grabbed some heavy books and started setting the layers down:










I did that for almost every layer. At first when i was doing this i was waiting a few hours between each section so the glue could set, but i found out that if the glue is really thinned out, the layers set really quickly. But, just to be sure no warpage was going to happen i used the "BOX!" on the first 4 base layers:










As i set each layer i broke out the green ruler and set it more or less in the middle at the base of each layer, drew a line and set the next layer. Rinse and reapeat:



















More in a few....

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

O.K. it's been a few...:wink:

Next i wanted to make sure that my lazy measuring job wasn't to bad off, so i set the bottles to see how they looked and BANG! 










At this point you will need to ask yourself how you want to do this next part. I didn't care about looks, only fast and function. But, if you wanted looks also, you can drill holes the size of the pot two foamboard pieces thick. I wanted to start working on my stuff right away and have all my paints put up so this is what i did. Broke out the ole mini hot glue gun i got forever ago and grabbed a paint bottle that i didn't care about messing up the bottom of the label and started gluing around the base of the bottle:




























You'll notice that i had three bottles going. I found that by the time the third one is down the first one has gotten hard enough to pry up and not mess up the board. i also learned that if i stuck my fingernail between the bottle and where the glue met and press firmly the bottles would pop right up and i had a good paint holder. 

Here it is all finished:



















The back layer i left empty cause i can either add more pains or, since its made of foam and fairly solid from the shelf base i could also use it to stick my paint brushes in. If you poke your brush in to far just fill the hole with pva glue to the desired length and let it dry (may take a day or two).

Pics with paints:










close up of my view from my work area:










top view:










If you give the bottles a small twist when you set them in, the rubbery like nature of the cold glue lets them grab the bottom of the bottles fairly easy. This can also be used on vallejo and GW pots also. its cheap, easy, looks good even for not measuring anything to an exactness. I could try out my new airbrushes and see how that goes on it, if i ever wanted to try and make it pretty. but for now i hear the call of nurgle....and the muffled cry of thousands of other unpainted mini's.

Hope this helps people in the impossible quest to keep your paint areas working.

Painting and Conversion WIPs are in the works, and some finished stuff.

Moe


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool looking rack my man! And simple enough to build. Look forward to seeing some of your models roll out.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

That is a very nice little set up man, I think it's fantastic. Had I the space to set up my paints I would totally do it. 

Good job, can't wait to see what you got on the WIP


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet good job


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

O.k. not everything i do is games-workshop, but i do have a lot invested in them (not like that's a hard thing to do atm). So while i'm still setting up my own workshop here is a few picks of stuff i've done in the past. Thanks for the comments. Enjoy!

Sophie from reaper:










My version of the forge world iron warriors dread:










Vote for Pedro!










Abbadon i painted for a friend who never came and got it:










cant post much during the week due to the "work sucks" special rule but i got a lot of stuff in the fire.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Been a bit, but that's not to say i haven't been busy. In fact i'd say i made a lot of progress, over the last couple weeks. Onward we go!
So, now i got a spot for most of my paints, i decided to start unpacking some more stuff. First off the age old, but reliable computer desk.
check!










Amazing it all worked right off!

More mini's then ill probably get painted in my entire lifetime already..
check










Work area set up.
check!










Personal color scheme log book
check! For those of you guys who don't keep a record of the colors you use i HIGHLY recommend spending 4 bucks at the art store and grab one of these.










You can use it anyway you want but here's how i do it, cause i want to keep an accurate record but i'm not too worried about how neat and tidy it is.


















Since i got most of my paints set up along the back of the table and i had a good section of wall i wanted to fill with something useful. I decided that i wanted to know what the paint actually looks like dry, cause sometimes the paint doesn't look exactly the same when its dry, as compared to wet in the bottle. I had some foamboard left over from the paint stand project so heres what i came up with:


















more in a bit

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Alrighty, most everything's up including my Luis Royo art prints(yay!), so that means its time to get to work. I mentioned earlier that i was feeling the call of nurgle and a long time ago i promised a friend i'd make a plague marines force and purchased some stuff and started working on it but had to stop for various reasons. I intend to keep that promise so i started breaking them out.... Now that i got them out i needed to figure out what i wanted to do with them. 

First off i stripped the paint off the ones i did before. It looked good to me but i wanted something that would be a tad different then the norm of mostly green nurgle. Also i wanted to do some converting and stuff and the game has changed a bit since i played it. I broke out some plague bearers i was going to use for a fantasy army to test some color schemes and try a new type of krylon primer i seen at walmart.



















primed










the bleached bone looking one i sprayed with army painter primer.

i primed another one with the krylon cause it seemed to work pretty good and basecoated it in a dark purple for an idea i had.











more in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I've waited a very long time to get a paint room going again so bare with me as i get these projects started.

ok going to start on the purple plague bringer cause it turned out...well..not how i wanted, wasn't bad. I know what i did wrong, but it was one of those things you just got to try just so you can, ya know?
basecoat was the last pick you seen in the thread then:

dark wash of purple and green










first stage:










second stage:










third stage:










fourth stage:










By this point i knew this wasnt the look i was going for, but it does look nice for something. Just not for grandpappy nurgle. i'll file that away and use it for soemthing else, plus i got the colors in the little black book, but im too lazy to grab it and look them up right this second 

more in a few.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Hiya peoples. I was going to post pics of the green ones, but i decided that green was not the way i wanted to go with a plague marine army. I wanted something a little different without going too /OOC for the army. So i did what anyone else would do. I searched the web!. Actually i just searched here and on heresyonline.com and found ALOT of cool things relating to nurgle. However none of the colors did the "POP" thing for me. Don't get me wrong, massively cool stuffs everywhere, but nothing i liked colorwise. 

So afterwards i decided that i would just start putting things together and see what came to me. I wanted the army to look different then everyone else's army so that ment some conversion work. The question was how much was i wanting to do and how did i want to make it look? So again i did a search and found more amazing stuff. But one stood out to me more then most and it was one of Svartmetall's project logs that sent my mind in the direction i knew i wanted it to go. this link here in fact:

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthr...13-with-custom-Nurgle-Dreadnought-power-claw)

Somewhere out there nurgle has a pestilent disease named after you Svartmetall. Hats off to you.

I also knew that what i had wasn't everything i was going to need and at some point i would need some more marines. That ment hitting ebay and everything in between. I found some good deals here and there and ordered some stuff, but what to do in the mean time. Break out the old plague marine project and getting to work of course.

First thing, i broke out the old predator tank i was converting into a possessed vehicle, back then and decide it needed to go to the nurgly side of things. Unfortunatley by the time i knew what i was doing i was already slapping greenstuff on it. It's not done, but here is some pics o that:










































I have a bad habit of working on several projects at once so my worktable can get very cluttered and messy 

more in a few.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Some folks might be wondering what the circled blobs are. They are pustules. Why pustules? Welcome to nurgledom! Actually, while working on this, i figured out partly what i was doing theme wise... I wanted a nurgle army, but i wanted a SEXY nurgle army. Impossible you say? PFFT! i say! What could possibly be sexy to a nurgling, plague bearer, plague marine or nurgle himself? Pustules of course! lots of pustules! And thats how the name for this army was born. The Puss Pox Plague marines. Yay!

So how am i going to convey that to the rest of the models let alone the marines themselves? Honestly i wasnt sure. I started working on some prep work for the plague marines i painted before. Thier simple green bath went rather well and 90 percent of the paint was gone and they were ready for some more cleaning when i looked at thier backpacks. For those of you who have done the plague marine box you've surely noticed that it comes with ONE nurgle type backpack that is for the veteran sergeant. That left 6 of the most un-nurgly looking backpacks that totaly do not match the models at all.

As i bought some forgeworld parts for this army and they look a lot different then the GW parts i had to do something to tie the squads/vehicles together and the backpacks were in the suck zone so i had to do something there too. Also i was going to need a lot of puss type things all along the entire set of mini's. As i was trying to figure something out it hit me that the vents were about the same size of BB gun BB's and that could help with some of my converting as well. So off to the store i went and got a big thing of BB gun BB's

I wanted the 3 circle type symbols like the tank above so that ment gluing the BB's together. Anyone ever do that before? Well take it from me, its a pain in the ass. i had a poster frame that i wasn't using yet and it still had plastic wrap stretched across the back of it. That happened to be a serious boon for what I had in mind. So out with the superglue and off to makeing pustules!


















Now that i had some dry it was time to start working to see if everything was going to turn out how i wanted. This is the Backpack conversion left to right, start to finish:










The width of the pack is almost the exact same, but with the green stuff and 3 BB's it looks alot bigger. Its not and it turned out looking pretty good on a marine. Later before painting i'm going to put zombie faces and rotting skulls kinda stuck in the green stuff like the blob movie...kinda... you'll see eventually.

more in a few.

Moe


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love the idea with the ball bearings. Looks very effective. And cheap. As to your problems gluing them together, why don't you put them on a bit of bluetac? It should help keep them together/


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you mucho ! The answer to your question has several solutions. The first and most important reason, i'm out  Also though, pustules aren't always perfectly round, so by using a thicker super glue they will sometimes have a slightly imperfect surface. Also, also 
since i was using the stretched plastic wrap, i could go heavy on some of them to give a flat "foot" on one side for easier gluing to flat surfaces later.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

! Freeking sweet mate. Love the paint rack, love the paint, love the sculpting. Following this one!


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Outstandlying ugly Nurgle love! It's great (not my taste BUT I can admire just how much creativity and imagination goes into it!) Good work man!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. Onwards we go !

Got all the back packs that i "think" i'll need to stage 3, and 3 at stage four. Added a few more GS things to the tank and started building up GS to get the eyeball filled out better. Got tired of working with the chewing gum and what i completed needed to set for a while.

I then realized The simple green bathed mini's were going to need some slight converting for their squad. In particular would be the Aspiring champion who will need a power fist instead of the stock plague sword that came with it. I realized also that i would have two champ models in two different squads so they were going to have to look different.

I decided to give this one a mutated right handed power claw. The problem to me, was the old mutant arm sprue didn't have too much nurglyness and not much could be passed off as a type or powerfist weapon. So i took the spiked club right arm and cut off all the spikes. Then i took two of the lobster claw big claw parts and chopped them off. I then started fileing the pieces so that they would be easy to fit together and throw a pin inside the clawed area. I then pinned the arm to the metal body and put some GS work to make it look like it is supposed to be a part of the army and model. 


































After that was all dry and hardened up, i started taking a little of the bulk out of where the claws met the hand part and started building it back up with green stuff.


















At this point i'm not convinced that it could be a power claw. As i mentioned before i'm a packrat, and while i was doing the backpacks there were a few that had power cables that wouldnt be missed with the GS work being done so i cut them off for something else. Later on i'm going to use some of them to make it seem as though there are power cables running through his arm. That should be good to seem "like a powerfist" to me.

More in a few.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

It's been a few 

OK so i had a bunch of demons from back when they could work with the CSM instead of being with their own codex, I plan on doing what anyone would do. They will be turned into a small fantasy daemon army. However i didnt like the old stock metal greater daemon of nurgle so much but that's what i had. 

Since i had some extra green stuff and wanted something a little different i decided to redo some of it. First off i got rid of those ugly moose antlers. I then felt like he would look much better with one eye, so i started setting layers of GS and set the "eyeball". I also made a new tongue as IMHO the other one was retarded looking.
Ran out of GS and was going to start on something else but here is the stage that he is in.










needed to clean up the two rhino's that i started on waaaay back. The idea was to use the forgeworld rhino doors on one each of the pred, and two rhino's. So the front went to the Pred, and each side hacth when to one rhino apiece. They were a tad dusty. But all good now.


































I got a ton of stuff i ordered which means i got started on something else....
But, for the moment, i'm going to stick with just the things relating to this 40k army. When i start painting it I'll also pick up a few of the mini's not related to GW just to break the tedium of painting so much of the same stuff. So that's when you all will start seeing something not 40k related.

So, i started cleaning up my first Finecast model, the plague daemon prince. I was very worried cause of all the tons of hype, but GW customer service has never been a problem for me in the past so i went ahead and ordered it. 

Overall, for resin, i didn't detect too many problems at first. Almost none of the parts wanted to fit right though. That wasn't going to be a problem since i knew id be changing some stuff around anyways. The legs arms and main body wouldn't be getting too many changes so i pinned glued and gap filled them together. Based on the weapon change im doing, the right arm had to be repositioned slightly.


















Now i'm not sure how i'd like to do the wings. I ordered the undead dragon wings, however they were WAY too big, but would have been perfect. i've got these manticore wings but i'm not sure that they will be right for this model.


















I used the old "standard GW dragons wings for anything scaly that flies" on my first daemon prince conversion, So i didn't want to use those again. The pics are dark and the color scheme was an experiment that i never finished but here's what he looks like.


































I'm kinda proud of that conversion. Everything went together really well. I just need to get it painted up to something later.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Just a pics update on yet another part of the 40k plague marines:


































































Still converting stuff on this squad and put 80% of the second squad together as well as giving them flamers.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Been more then a few, but i been busy 

First off, i said i was going to paint other things while working on the plague marines to break up the monotony of it. So i started cleaning some mini's that ill be working on, plus they are for a game i been wanting to try for a long time Malifaux. 

I know nothing about the game but their mini's have a lot of flavor. The story seems interesting but i haven't looked into it much. As of writing this i'm going to do all their bases separately.
slightly modified lilith and her crew ready for primer.









The ortega crew ready for primer. guy on the lefts arm sucked to attach.









Kirai and her crew ready for primer









Sonia Criid and her crew. Don't know for sure what it is about that mini. It just has that look that says "go ahead and f&*k with me, i'll enjoy kicking your ass." Know what i mean? Plus the new avatar model of hers looks cool in its own right.









more in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Ok back to 40K.

Chime in the pulp fiction music!









This squad is all two handed grip bolters with matching shoulder pads with two metlas. The AC will have a PF but he needs some coversion work so he wont look too much like the other model i have like that. the squad in itself looks different from the other models of that type as all thier arms match and you rarely see a full squad of this type of model with all twohanded grip bolters.









Speaking of AC i took the second forge world champ i had and started hacking away on it. I have a box of zombies that i planned on using for this and basing stuff. So right off i swapped heads with a zombie head.








Cut out parts of the chest and grabbed some more zombie parts and woosh! Guts hanging out! What better way to show your in proper nurgelic fashion?









Started to convert a little bit of the flamer squad. 
































finished the champ for this squad 

















more in a few

Moe


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like your sculpting, some nice nurgle conversions you've got here. I really like how you've adjusted their feet. I'll also look forward to seeing where you go with those Malifaux minis


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thanks me too. the game looks interesting.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

This update just consists of working on the wings of the nurgle prince. I made the pins for the wings extra long so i could set them up and sculpt them up to the position i wanted.










The left wing is done but i got to do the right one in these two pics

















both sculpted and set.

















My main concern was having them look like they were ment to be there. i think i pulled it off. i'll know for sure after i finish it and put a coat of primer on it.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

its been a few again 

OK this update covers a lot of stuff. first off squad 4 is done pretty much. 









Had these havocs laying around so i did them up probably wont use them for a while since i already got the special weapons for the other squads set already. was a decent kit, wish GW still made it.









squad 2









squad 1









Squad 3. after looking at these guys i went ahead and converted them and heres how they came out.
flamer guy 1








flamer guy 2








normal squadmates
































AC









When y'all see these guys again they will be in the first stages of painting as i will primer them today and maybe get them basecoated. I haven't decided what i'm doing with their bases yet but i do know the ones they are on arent going to be used. I'll figure something out later.

On a completley different note i started working on a few malifaux mini's. The witchling stalkers in the Sonnia Criid box. They kept jumping up and down screaming paint me so i couldn't help myself.

Basecoat








first highlight








second highlight
final stages for the robes unless a frog jumps out of my ass and tells me to go farther with them.

























Hope everyone has a Great Holiday !

more in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Small update. Just realized i missed a couple pics in the painting stages in the post above. but anyways i finished the witchling stalkers till i get ready to start baseing them. here they are.


























I can see now i'm going to have to dig out my cameras soon 

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Small update again. Put a head on my deamon prince, no pics cause im not sure if it is going to stay there. worked on a Battletech atlas for a friend....i hate this model. but its almost done. He wanted a blue one, soooo.....









base coated lilith and her crew, gong to make her into a red naughty devil ;-) pic sucks but the first coats in red 









When i was looking for my cameras i found this guy. He was a wizard in my first army evah from like 15 years ago. pics sucks really need to find my camera's....









and finally something useful for everyone perhaps. As i was painting up the atlas, Kirai and her crew from the malifaux game was staring at me. I told her "i cant paint you yet i dont know what the color scheme will be". I then looked over at my tooth-pic box. Then back at the box she came in. BAM, it hit me. easy cheap Bamboo base time! 

first i grabbed one of the bases and slapped a little green stuff on it.









Next i grabbed a few toothpics 









started cutting them in various lengths to cover the base all nice and stuff. If you use snips keep in mind they are beveled and you may have an angled cut on one side, at least that's how my snips are.









finished









OMG! they are breeding !









I put Kirai on one to see how it would look (ignore the base she is on that was for primeing purposes)









Well her crews bases are done.....too bad i'm painting her crew probably last.

Anyways cheap and easy and best off all they didn't take very long to make.

More in a few 

Moe


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Excellent WiP log here. The work on the Nugle stuff is awesome. I really like the ball bearings for backpacks idea. Genious I say. Keep up the good works bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thanks a ton nate!

Small update again, i havent done much last two days other then read and spend some time with the lady. Anywhoo i finished the titan (as far as im going with it cause i hate this model) and slapped a base together right fast. Overall i dont think it looks too shabby for a model made 20-25 years ago.

















Base coated the plague marines









first layer of paint on squad one









That's it for now, more in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Long time no update. Sorry but between the ebil work monster, the ebil life monster, and the ebil ladies i have not posted much. whole lotta ebil goin on ya know? I haven't totally slacked off on one of my loves but i have changed direction on them as of late. My 40k is kinda on the wayside for a bit but i have other stuff to show off to whomever is interested.

first off there is a whole lotta wyrd going on at my place!









I'm further along on those and i have 5 more box sets unopened with more on the way as i write this. I'm really liking this game and their mini's are IMHO above average in quality. The game itself is daunting at first, but once you get a few games in you start to see the streamlined strat-fest that can develop and how simple it really can be. Their few resin pieces though have left me uninspired and unimpressed. Not that they sucked, or anything just not as much detail i was expecting from something resin. Overall their community seems top notch too.

Anywho onward to other things....
a little something reaper









another something reaper, i absolutely love this model. I have 3 of her but this is the first i shall be painting.









And something darksword the one on the left anyways will be the one i finish









YES i'm STILL using my phone cause i'm too lazy to get out my good camera's but i will do that this weekend(i swear). anyways as i was in a hurry to paint these up for some friends i don't have much for wips, but got alot of finished pics. this is also the first time ive done anything in types of pink. Overall i think i did well and seriously the pics leave off sooo much of the details it's not even funny. Alot of you folks know what i'm talkin bout so no need saying it again. Enjoy!

these are pre-sealing so they are kinda shiny. AFter some army painter matte sealer it was all goodness, love that stuff.



























































after sealer

































































I know some of the last pics are kinda dark, i'll try to correct this in the near future.
Questions, comments, suggestions, i'm ok with it all. The owners of said mini's were very impressed so i'm happy 

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

These are all fantastic, and I am seriously impressed with the skin tones on the women. Just wow.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

thanks, it was a mix of the fair shade triads from reaper, some rose shadow, and some GW flesh wash. it was alot of watered down layering, but was a good experience for me.


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

This is incredible, how much time do u spend on these, i couldnt get anywhere near as good as that . i have just spent about 20-30 minutes just admiring the pictures absolutely awesome. :shok:


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

@S71GGY 
Well, i'm really not too sure about the time involved, as i was painting these and numerous others then started to focus on these as they were getting closer to my deadline for my friends. I try to keep alot of models in the wip going on as possible so when im done with certain colors for a particular model i can use the paint on something else and not waste any. Since i waste a ton of paint anyways i figured that would be a good idea. At a guess i'd say 10-20 hours for all 3. 

Thank you for taking the time to post and telling me you liked them. And thanks to everyone who has sent me rep, much appreciated.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Update time. Been a while i know...
I have not been idle ! As such i normally make a mess. anyone else get their work area lookin like this when they are working on a bunch of stuff?









So like i said earlier i started getting into the whole Malifaux thing and i ended up buying just bout every crew box there was and then i decided to put most of them together and get their bases ready. 
the aftermath:

























after i got then cleaned up i decided i wanted to paint something up from start to finish but wanted something easy so i wouldn't have to spend alot of time on it. 
SO BEHOLD ! my first completed malifaux mini's










Hehe those will be objective markers for 40k and malifaux just cause they look cool 

Next i started working on my Teddy mini. In alot of reviews i have read about this mini, most people say that the mini seems flat at first. Well, they are right. First thing i thought when i opened the package was that it was one flat mini. However after clean up and priming and getting some paint on it, it really does seem to come "pop out" so to speak. 

But before i get further into that i would also like to say something about wyrds custom bases. They are the bomb! Easy easy clean up, easy to paint up and really looks nice. So i got some for just about every crew i got (not all), as they are also a HUGE time saver as well. Everyone knows that the dice gods favor the better painted armies, so i figured Lady Fate, would favor my flips if my models were on the Wyrd bases  

Teddy is probably going to be used with two seperate crews so i put him on an orphanage base to match my pandora and dreamer orphanage bases and hers how that turned out:









so i started on teddy...what color to go with?..well pink seems to be the thing i been trying lately and he would kinda fit in better with the pandora set as im using alot of pink with her crew.....









Yall may have noticed that the "wip" part of the wip log kinda goes from start to finish. I am trying to break that habit but once i get started on something it turns into a whirlwind of ideas and doings. So stopping to take a pic doesnt always happen. Sorry. Kinda.










I wanted his belly to say something. At the time i wasn't sure what, so i searched around the net and found some cool ideas on coolminiornot but I didn't want to permanently borrow anyone elses idea. I just couldn't get over that mouth full of nasty teeth and then i got the idea.










When playing most people will be seeing the mini from the angle of that photo, so i did the eyes the way i did for that effect. So the person i would be playing would have the idea that the mini was looking at them. but for the naysayers here is a full frontal shot!










I gotta say that is one sexy bear that's going to eat you alive in a very none sexy way! 
I got a few touches left on him but for now he is 95% done. This mini has ALOT of flavor and its one of the top ten mini's that drew me to malifaux in the first place. The number one mini will be finished this week (i think) and to me its awesome! But yall will have to wait.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Quick update.

Originally i had planned to put Rasputina and most of her crew on cake pillars, then i later changed my mind. I'll do it, but another time. Now i needed something ice/snowlike and i didnt have anything at the house and i really didnt want to screw around too much on her crews bases. So based on a review i read about dragonforge bases i decided to to give them a whirl as they were affordable and the reviews i read were all good. So i got em and started painting them up. 










BTW, the reviews were spot on, they had almost no resin bubbles at all, flash was almost none existent and the dimensions were spot on. When i buy something resin thats the way they should be imho. Their customer service was outstanding as well. I purchased more then i needed to convert them a tad for another crew in the distant future that wont look ice like.

Here they are with the 3 gamin and the golem. i think they look pretty good for no conversioning done to them.










Since im on the subject of bases i painted up lord chompy bits base, although its not done all the way (this is a wip after all, right?).










When i figure out exactly how i'm going to do it there will be a kid with some cake on the base later. Not sure if he will be alive and sceered or dead yet.....

More in a few

Moe


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic work. I had not seen this before. I have quite a few of these models too although yours are far better painted. I use the reaper sophie model as a slaneesh DP. Rep. That teddy is disturbing.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much shaan. That was the look i was hoping to achieve. I'm not that scary looking so i need the mini's to do it for me


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I think im going to have nightmares about teddy. It is quite disturbing, brilliant, but yeah... That is some awesome work. You have a setup to be gloriously envied. +rep kind sir


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you papa nurgle !


Small update:

So i sat down to paint up Lord Chompy bits, and instead started working on Zoraida and the Stitched together models.. /boggle. Weird how that happens sometimes, I'm hearing the call of nurgle again too...so many projects and so little me to go around. /sigh

Anyways i started working on her skin so here is an actual WIP(kinda):
































Since she is a swamp lady and like 4534573948759 years old i wanted her to have some old leathery type skin. i think i pulled it off.

Now the Stitched together "skin". 90% of the stitched models ive seen painted up seem to have the old burlap sack style. I like it and it looks fine, but they look to me like they are stitched together with the flesh of humans. As such i did them much the same way as i did her. although not complete i think they look pretty good too.

the one on the right is right after a wash of ink and the one on the left is the next stage:








same stage:








left one is next stage the one on the right is like the one above:








next stage:








Last stage:









The reason i posted stage pics, is in the hope that a newer painter can see the progression of the paint, and Older painters to point out if they see something i might be able to improve on in my stages.

Anyways 

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I had a cook out and invited a few of my old gaming buddies and we tried Malifaux out. All I can say is that this game is the whole bottle of awesome sauce. Even though we were learning it and trying to remember the rules and stuff it was a great game. Everyone loved it and it literally was anyones game til the final moments of the final round. Hate to say it but it was more exciting then warhammer 40k and most of the other games we have played. Everyone pretty much agreed were playing more of this in the near future 

Nothing gets you into the painting mood like a great mini game so i sat down to finish Sonnia Criids box set and ended up painting Storm and a wendigo.../boggle. That is starting to become a habit, but oh well! on to the pics that turned out mediocre at best (going to have to play with a poor mans light box soon).

storm all primed black...yes black. I wanted a different looking storm from the norm but i still wanted a cold look.








skin first shade of blue








skin second shade of blue








skin is finished and its a good pic, plus i got the fur started








Fur done and working on the "ice" parts









While i was working on him i also did up the wendigo since they were close in scheme:

























And last but not least, my wendigo on crack! on his base..Storm!










More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Quick update since I've only got one day off this week:

Finished Storm:









Finished Snow:









Finished Snow Storm:









Yep, that is a milk jug light-box with a poorly set piece of paper. Quick and easy.

More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

3 months since last post. 70 and 80 hour work weeks will do that to a person. But i got some things and got some other things done and i got to do some GK work also. Here's some pics of the GK of Phoenix painted as Dark phoenix. 90 percent complete.

















Did this one up for my girlfriend. She loved it. The uncensored pics, and the full frontal fairy can be found on the e2046.com gallery as im too lazy to post them here and dont want to offend anyone. Thought i did pretty good for my first GK AND first attempt at airbrushing, now i find myself doing both on everything even the normal mini's. The flowers in both her hands and on her base is army painter and the other stuff is woodland scenics, dirt, pebbles etc. 









The kit itself wasn't too bad, i'd give it a solid 7 out of ten. The legs were the pain in the butt part.

Right now im working on a scantly clad ninja lady:









and a bad fairy 









Black tinkerbell's wings are done:


















More after i get back from work of my quick to the table garden of mor and the table I'm building for 40K and malifaux

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Hello folks
Garden of morr quick!

























The garden is a great set and if someone wanted to make it into a showpiece the details are there for it. I just wanted something quick for my table. Speaking of that.....

Got the edges on and the foam fits nice and tight so swaps with be sturdy and easy and can set it up for 2 x 2 foot sections:









Dug out some stuff i'd had for a while from one of the boxes and found this old forgeworld piece and one i did myself like 15 years ago:









While looking for other stuff this guys flew out of a box and tried to bite me!









And for my next trick......Promethium from Peanuts! (this isn't my idea, i stole it from a model train builder who stole it some someone else etc etc).
Take a couple cans like so and glue them to some foamboard for stability:









Grab some of that brass rod you got at the hobby store but never found a use for:









Turn them into candy cane looking things the length of your can (i went just a tad longer, better to be too long then too short. That's what she told me anyways  ) :









Glue them to the can and put them "about" an inch apart. I forgot to take a picture of that part sorry, but you will get the idea in a bit.
Next take the extra brass rods and cut them the length need to stretch to both bars like so:









I didn't measure anything i just eyeballed the ladder rungs, but anyways start gluing them to the rods like so:









and BAM! You have storage tanks that your lizard things can crawl on:









Course after you paint it and put some gravel or whatnot they will look a lot better. I used like $2 in materials to make those. Hope that helps someone else in the future to bling out their table  

I'll probably be working on that a lot since i got the time and trying to come up with some good terrain ideas (or steal someone elses off the net mohahahahaha).

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Small update:

The call of nurgle was getting to me and i wanted to finish the sculpting part so i can get them primed tomorrow morning. so here ya go, Bad phone pics away!

First prototype colour scheme base:








Inside armor done and highlighted:








The three i want to finish sculpting on so i can get them started:

































I wanted the puss bubuos somewhere on his body and that looked like a good place. I think i may write a short story about this guy. He is throwing a lot of ideas at me.








Predator:








Greater daemon of nurgle:









Thanks for looking everyone, C and C, welcome

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Update time:

Filed off the chain on the daemon princes sword that i'm turning into a spear with different chains...you'll see...and i found this huge hole..








This is how it's looking:
















Greater daemon of pappy nurgle:








I wanted a slightly more angry pose with a tad bit o action. Hope i achieved this. Added some hooks to make it look more like a weapon as well:

















And to break the single mindedness of alot of the same coloured models i will be finishing her base:








Going to try and make it look like she is in a cave or something. Kinda making it as i go.

Moe


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is magnificent! soooo much stuff here that I love! Great painting skills, your modelling and attention to detail is fantastic!

+ rep incoming!

Also couple questions:

1. For nurseling up your stuff what tools do you find work the best?
2. That pink teddy model... WHERE THE HELL DID YOU FIND THAT??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thanks man ! I have been a fan of your threads for a while. 

1. Not sure what you mean. Do you mean when i clean the model up before calling it done? I use very very watery thin paint and layer up a ton. 

2. The hehe everyone loves Teddy. He is from the mini skirmish game Malifaux, and was an awesome model to paint. The game is alot of fun as well. You can get one on ebay at a good price or get it from wyrd.com

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Update:
My Nurgle army will be the Puss Pox Pague marines an off shot of the Deathguard Plague marines who Regenerate themselves in a cannibalistic (humans) reverse osmosis kind of way. When the Right DNA is absorbed it garners a state of exstacy that granted a wink from another chaos god, Slaneesh. The leader of this army is the daemon prince Malgathor the Wise.
Funny what goes through your head when your painting your mini's eh?
RARR!!!








Ok got everything primed time to start the basecoats:



























That was about 3 coats. 
First highlight and a wash of 50/50 Druchii Violet and badab black

























Next stage just a straight highlight of genestealer purple

























Malgathor the Wise:










Moe


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! I love your work dude! it's inspiring to say the least!

Your conversion work is simply epic!

Where does the model below come from? It's the splitting image of a painting done by Luis Royo I have (I assume the wings go with it?)



Moetle said:


> and a bad fairy



+ Rep! k:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Moetle said:


> Thanks man ! I have been a fan of your threads for a while.
> 
> 1. Not sure what you mean. Do you mean when i clean the model up before calling it done? I use very very watery thin paint and layer up a ton.
> 
> ...


1. I meant like when using GS on your models what type of sculpting tools do you use. Like some of you larger pustules (on the pread and if i recall correctly a rhino for example) look fantastic!

2. Thank you! ordered 2! I have big plans for them!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

@Psydom You can get her from E2046.com. Her name is black tinkerbell, or do a search for Lois Royo on their site, they have other kits from his artwork, but they are... complicated. Her wings do come with it and hers are done. They are the wings in the pic right below the one you copied. 

Thank you for the Words and the rep! Here is a pic of what i have finished on her:










@Chaosftw- I have regular scuptling tools, but i don't use them too much, right now i've been using toothpics and an exacto knife. The pustules are made from balls of green stuff and B'B's. Glad i could help you find Teddy. when you first get them the first thing your going to think is how flat they are. don't worry once you start painting them it comes out...you'll see.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

update

Covered the flesh and "fleshy parts" in Ghoul grey then washed heavy with a 50/50 water mix of GW flesh wash.
after/before in this photo:









After and before in the back:








Yes that really is a fly i stabbed with one of my exacto knives (it's nurgles blessing i suppose).

Nedalose the Near-Sighted !








in the games i played back in third edition i had 2 of these in one of my armies, i couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with either of them. Maybe that big ass eye will help this one a tad.









Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Hi again for those who take a peek and see the things i like to paint.

Going back over the fleshy parts with ghoul grey i then preceded to highlight in spurts on the flesh. I forgot to take picks of that part exactly. However on the next step i decided to add some flavor to the models and you'll see it. 

So please tell me, Do these look infected?










































What do yall think?

The eyes and pustules will be finished with a brush into a creamy white in the final stages.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Yeah i was going to ask you guys to move it here but it kept slipping my mind.

anyways

Next phase...personally i like where i'm going with this, although the pics really aren't that great they make the eye pop a bit on the table.

This is green and black ink about 25-75 ish. It shades the purples and brightens the skin in the right spots. yes yes, pics pics:










































Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Picked out the armor on Malgathor the wise. going to do the edges later.


























Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I shelved the plague marines till i hear thier call again. Wont be long i assure you (evil grin).

And now for something completely different....

Busted out this kit and cleaned all the parts:










ready for the primer:









Primed and ready for some paint love:









Base coats ahoy! 









Finished her belt. The cast was kinda meh, so i did what i could do.









Her eyes are supposed to be green and where a normal person has white hers is yellow. I didn't want that to turn green as i painted it, and i didn't want to do a ton of layers. So i used RMS buckskin pale for the base.









Did the eyes with a base of forest green from RMS:









Added a tad of sparkle with RMS Grass green and Jade green (gotta love those triads). Did her pupils added some white highlights and made some eyelashes (don't think you can see them in the pics).









Her assembly wasn't too terrible. I've done a couple that were worse.

















Here she is all assembled. I have to do ALOT of brush touch ups, but I'll do those later when i do my devil girls also:










How does she look so far?

Moe


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Some amazingly disgusting work you got going! nurgle stuff looks nasty and rotten in a good way and your bigger kits look ace! +rep and keep up the work


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thanks a ton man 

new project Jian Xue. I started on this a while back, but i quickly realized i was in over my head and wasn't doing it the "right way". So now i'm back at it with a new color scheme and it seems to be working out very well so far. anyways pictures speak louder then words so here we go:

this is the kit and what i had done so far. In my excitement i put way too much of it together which can make painting a pita. Originally i was going to go with the box art scheme then i realized...why?









So, except the head, i started over on most of it putting on a base of RMS HD gem purple:

















I then painted up the "gold" parts and gave her a liberal wash of liquitex Deep Violet(this stuff is awesome). Anyone not familiar with liquitex ink, it is VERY powerful stuff. Make sure you water it down a lot. I also gave the gold parts a wash of chesnut ink by GW (oop i think). That gave those parts some more depth.









Now im doing the detail work on her clothes and stuff. So far I'm liking the way she is coming about:










I don't know how much i'll get done tonight cause my work rotation starts tomorrow.

Let me know what you guys think

Moe


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Moetle said:


> Hi again for those who take a peek and see the things i like to paint.
> 
> Going back over the fleshy parts with ghoul grey i then preceded to highlight in spurts on the flesh. I forgot to take picks of that part exactly. However on the next step i decided to add some flavor to the models and you'll see it.
> 
> ...


Those are some excellent conversions and vinyl kits.

I think the nurgle texture you're creating might be a little too busy. I think it looks good, but from a graphic design perspective the elements that really make a "nurgle" look has a much more bulbous, smooth and rounded look. The pustules and inflamed areas are pretty great, but you don't quite have the swollen with disease look. Mutated, definitely - but not so swollen.

On the predator the turret is definitely the best part. I do really like the cyclopean look you have going . . . Though your great unlean one reminds me a lot of mike wazowski. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice collection of models here. Great work with the sculpting & airbrushing. Nice use of colours and good pics.
Very creative and imaginative. Great stuff and as a gesture of reward, Rep for good Sir!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the rep and input guys ! really appreciate it.

Work rotations over so...Update time... lots o pics...


















I wanted to see different angles with the light in a certain spot. I wanted to see if i wanted to try shading in a new way... dunno yet

















Not sure where I'm going with this. I know I don't want to replicate LR's work..we will see:









Back to Raistlin:
Cleaned and ready to go








Base coated in a bunch of different reds..Honestly i just started grabbing and mixing till i liked it. With airbrush:








First highlight of RMS bloodstained red and RMS HD crimson red 50/50% with airbrush:
















Citadel Baal red wash, three watery coats:








Watery down RMS pure black and put in all the deep parts: From here on its all Hand brushes:








Start highlighting the most raised spots:








While that was drying i started on His head:
For those that have not read at least the very first three of the dragonlance books, The ones that started it all, Raistlin was one of the main characters and his skin was the color of gold, and his eyes were pupils shaped like hourglass. Probably wont do the eyes but i got plans for the skin and hair:

Three watery coats of RMSTarnished brass. the hair was RMS factory white also three watery coats:

















Looks good to me so far:








Baal wash again to tone down the harsh highlights a bit:
















Very Watery wash of druchii violet. a ton of coats all over the hair and the face:
















Picking out the highlights with factory white again progressiviely mixed with the druchi ink till the upper most are almost pure factory white. Later i might go all the way to pure white.

























I think he is coming along just fine at this stage:









Also worked on the devil girl. finished her eyes, and the highlights are me with a brush. Also these may not be safe for work:






























Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Been lazy today just did a little on the Deamon prince.








I think he is looking kinda gross.

Moe


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The highlights and shading on both the robes and face look excellent so far. Same goes for the Daemon prince. The eyes look great on the Devil girl as well, assuming shes not finished tho? You may get some someone whos not so confident about themself and complain about the model at work. Ive seen it happen....so lame.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you DoE

Been a bit, sorry. But i have been busy! kinda... OK I've been playing borderlands 2... But, i really have been working on stuff too. Like this:









and this:










These:










And a whole lotta these:











OK first off, this is Clare from the anime series Claymore. I hear good things, i even have the series on DVD, but i can't seem to keep from nodding off before the end of episode 2. However one of my best friends loves the show with a passion. So this is going to be his xmas gift, when its complete that is.









Clean up was a snap with this kit, there was hardly any mold lines at all. Here are the legs connected to the waist:

















Her face was perfect, no flaws at all:









The sword was a little warped, so i ran it under some tap water running full hot for about 5 minutes and formed it back into shape:









The back of her neck had a small bubble but with her head attached you will never see it:









Here is everything cleaned up with soap and water and pinned with wine corks. Time to start painting!









I started by primering everything white. I then started with the main colors using the Daggerbliss airbrush. The grey i used was GW codex grey, and the silver was VMA chrome.

















BTW this was my first experience with VMA and i am a true believer. This stuff was awesome. I tried it right out of the bottle and thinned down both and it was just awesome.

This is the part of the wip that i forgot to take pics of. The base i primed black. Then i just started grabbing paints trying to get a marble type effect. I wanted the lettering to be red so i wanted the marblish areas green. After all that dried i threw on a Gloss clear-coat. I plan on doing more with the lettering later. So how do you guys think it came out?









Here is she is at 75% finished on her base:

















Thats her head in the background basecoated. I'll be doing that with a brush. Hows she lookin so far?

I put her up for a bit till i order my paintbooth, she will be done before xmas!


We played a game of heroscape(i think, i didn't like it too much personally) the other day on part of the table that had the river cut into it. Never fails, eventually someone gets excited and a die rolls to the floor. I decided then i was going to get a couple of dice towers. I then proceeded to look up dice towers online.
Some of the ones i'd seen were like 100$ each. No friggin plastic die is that damn important. Time to make my own. 

I used one sheet of elmers foam board 20X 30X 3/16th inch. This made both of my towers with this one sheet($1.40 at walmart). And just an FYI my measurements were off on them both so i had to adjust as i went(i didn't compensate for the thickness). It wasnt that big of a deal so if yours is off a bit don't panic.

I also Used a hot glue gun, and two sheets of sheet styrene.

Total cost less then 4$

I just started measuring out about how tall i wanted it to be and about how deep i wanted the try to be. I've seen some made out of cardboard 15 years ago at the place we used to play 40k, so i was just going with the square wizards tower shape. I may paint them up later to use as actual stratigically placed terrain for the game players. Who knows?









As i went i wrote down the length i measured and what that piece was actually going to be:

















I then took a SHARPE box cutter and started cutting out the pieces. A dull blade will cut you more often then a sharp one.









I then split the pieces up into the two sets and started with a corner:

















I then had to decide what i was going to use for the inside. I wanted three levels to make it simple to do and roll the dice enough to work correctly so i went with three layers. I didn't want to use more then the one sheet of foam board and i wanted to put a distinct sound to them. i grabbed two sheets of sheet styrene and cut them into 3rds. I didn't measure this part at all i just kinda eyeballed it:









I then folded up the corners to make them level and angled to the way i wanted them to be. I then used Blue tac to set them where i wanted them and glued them in:

















Glued on the rest:

















Oh look! Test subjects!

















TADA!!!









Someone probably made this in another thread, Hats off to you sir, just spreading the knowledge.
If someone tells you "They look like an orc built them." Tell them "that was the idea the whole time". 

I had a leftover piece of foamboard soooo...

Some people like to paint marine shoulder pads before they glue them on. I am one of those people most of the time. When i paint up a batch i take a toothpic and some blue tac,












a leftover piece of foam board,












and WHOOSH!


















More in a few

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

OK, so i went back to the plague toads and they started coming out like this:









Them are some ugly effing toads. I mean, they are SUPPOSED to be ugly in character. But those are just effing horrid. I was thinking "toxic toads". I know everyone says "keep going! keep going!" but ill try it on some plague bearers. i'm starting over on these:

Now keep in mind i want them to look the same, but look different. Makes sense right? Lets see....
New base coat of deathworld forest then a heavy drybrush of nurgling green:









ok so they looked the same. Now i wanted to try something different and something familiar as well. So i liberally washed each in a different wash. Nuln, and druchii violet, and agrax. This, i figured, would let each have a slightly different appearance but still look like they were from the same family, so to speak. Also i want a nice large visual comparison right in front of me so i can see what each shades as :









I then started picking out spots here and there with some highlights:









Then it was time to start working on the teef! i want them to look rotten so i base coated them with iyanden yellow:









I then washed them with agrax. While they were drying i went over the red parts with mechrite red:









Then i washed those spots also with agrax. And picked out some red spots:









I then started highlighting up with the reds and yellows and base coated the horn areas beastial brown:









The eyes aren't started yet, just an FYI. Here are some close up picks:

























I got the right reaction with the lady when she looked at them. I think i'm on the right track here.

NOMNOMNOM MAREEEENE!









Ahem, anyways, i grabbed some bestial brown, vomit brown and fortress grey and blended the horn parts up and the toenails:

























I then grabbed the iyanden yellow and watered it down alot and painted the wart/pussbags with a few coats:

























I then finished up the eyes on all three with regal blue, lightning blue, ceramite white and chaos black:

































Together:









I'm calling these guys done till i finish their bases

More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Finished the toads. Pics with the good camera:


































If i can figure out photoshop I'll make nicer pics.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Soooooooo....I have been feeling Dark Angels lately. And started working on one of the DV squads. Unfortunetly i can't find the start of my wip picks so I'll just throw what i been working on up here. I decided that they needed a rhino/razorback (when done it will be able to be either one). Primed and ready for a base coat:

















After that all dried I Broke out the Dagr and started base coating it. Overall it went really nice IMHO:

























I then decided to refresh the paint job on the land raider for my original DA army 15+ years ago and spruce it up a bit:









Before yall say something about the heavy bolter, it is perma glued. I didn't know better back then 

Base coats looked nice and even so i threw the WIP squad with its rhino to see how they looked:









Lookin sexy to me! I'm not going to fool myself into thinking i'm going all out on these guys. I'm going for a nice tabletop standard to get them on the board but they are far from done. I grabbed the Vet sergeant and worked on his face a little:

















I'm trying to keep to only a few projects and get them completed before i go on to the next thing. Wish me luck on that please...


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Small update:
Still feeling kinda puny but i did fix the overspray marks and started working on some details on the rhino. i also touched up the squad a bit more but waiting till i do more with it before i'll take some picks:








Time for some black stripes:
























In hindsight it would have been easier if i had thought of that before glueing on the doors /shrug. live and learn.

Worked on skull takers cloak a tad since i was using the same base colors as Blackbeards shoulder things, whatever they are called:

















Speaking of Blackbeard...









More later.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

i just can't bring myself to paint a mini this week. I'm just not feeling it. I decided i would work on terrain instead. That being said i got a good deal on an Imperial bastion and an Agis defence line from GW. I also have some other terrain pieces that need to be finished so i will work on them as well. Anyhoo here are some wip pics from this morning. 

All put together:









I waved the magic Moe wand and WHOOSH! Base coated:









I'm painting this in reverse (light to dark) to what i normally do (dark to light) after watching a miniature mentor video that had nothing to do with this at all. I know right? I like the way it is looking though so.... 









I think i will finish the 2$ terrain pieces too









More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I finished(they aren't finished totally) the aegis walls and the guns stands/guns/comms things and touched up the bastion a tad. How are they looking?










When i was Downstairs grabbing the Peanut storage tanks i grabbed this lonely looking thing here:









It works great for the games of malifaux we have played on it. I'm sure it will do well for 40k also, if i can find someone to play against  Anyhoo as i said it looked lonely. So i added some leftover cork board pieces that i have been saving from working on my 40K armies and glued some on the base. I then mixed up some PVA glue and some ballast rock for texture and now it is drying:








I don't think it looks as lonely anymore. I'll paint it up and add some aquarium plants i got a good deal on. I plan on using the plant parts for some of my 40k and malifaux bases also.

I mixed up alot more rock mix then i needed and i really hate to waste anything but i didn't have anything ready to use it on. Or so i thought. A quick jaunt downstairs and the dice towers i made a while back (that work like a charm btw) Needed a little something too. So i started doing the same thing to them for some added character. I'm only going to do one side at a time cause the GF probably wouldn't like me getting glue everywhere.









I got the SW Box and although i haven't started putting everything together i have been thinking it might not be too hard to make some more 3-Dish terrain from the boards. Far future if i do that one!

More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I watched a bunch of paint tutorials from awesomepaintjob.com Instead of painting and i learned some cool things to try. After getting the mini primed for paint with a white or grey undercoat i "preshaded" the darker areas black. The example I'm going to use is a forgeworld Khorne dreadnought and a Spacewolf Dreadnought. As of writing this i think i really like it. 









Now the arms and head we already done for the most part, So i put them all together:

























I thinned the paint to almost water and just applied the main red, "khorne red" by GW, in this case. You can see your blending come to life as you go and adjust accordingly.

More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

ok the space wolf dread. He was primed grey, then i painted the areas i wanted darker with a water black through the air brush. The darker i wanted it the more coats i would use.

















Blurry i know but you get the idea.

I watered down some fenris grey and added flow aid and drying retarder and started going over the whole thing with the air brush at about 10psi getting heavier in the areas i wanted to be lighter.

























Neither dreads are done but they are off to a good start to me 

No pics but i darkened the bullets holes with black on the bastion and shield walls.

More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Started working on these guys
Anyone seen the movie "Twins"?









And this guy Whom i find to be a really nice sculpt:








And some shading on him:









He will be my Daemon Prince of Slaanesh when i am finished.

More later.

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Small update.

I did a few gradual highlights on "Arnold" and i am happy with the way his skin came out...

































"Danny DeVito" on the other hand i'm not too sure on yet...

















More later

Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I ended up working on the Great Unclean One who will be "Arnold The Overmaster".

Blocked in where i wanted different colors with calthan brown:

















Did the first stage of the metal parts:









Started work on the head and spotting some of the pustule fleshy areas:

















Raised the color up a few tones, pic is blurry though sorry:









More later

Moe

P.S. anyone know know a reason i can no longer see any avatars in my profile (even the forum stocked ones).

Also if a mod see's this can you change the name of my log to "Moe's Random W.I.P's" Please.


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Toned down and highlighted again. Also picked out some more details.

















Moe


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Update:
Worked on Arnold the Overmaster-Mastermind of infulence over the Pox Plague Marines- Or something. I'm still working on the fluff. Anyhoo i worked on his eye a bit today and blacked out his tongue:









I wanted it to be human like but alien as well. I also wanted it to stand out like the plague toads eyes.









Happy with it for now









More later

Moe


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

That eye is creepy. But very cool at the same time. The rest of Arnold looks good so far too.
Will need to start keeping a eye on this log :laugh:


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting a comment Flerden, i was starting to think no one looks at this anymore hehe


----------

